
American vigilante hacker sends Russia a warning - cx1000
http://money.cnn.com/2016/10/22/technology/russian-foreign-ministry-hacked/
======
ryanlol
Wow, it's 2016 and people still report on this fraud? th3j35t3r has been
proven to be full of shit countless of times in the past 7 years.

And again, his amazing mid.ru hack is nothing but a reflected XSS
vulnerability on archive.mid.ru
[https://twitter.com/th3j35t3r/status/789897288315342849](https://twitter.com/th3j35t3r/status/789897288315342849)

This is just pathetic.

------
Cozumel
And this, my friends, is the very definition of a 'useful idiot!'

------
draw_down
Been a lot of tough talk about Russia lately in the US. I'm very skeptical of
it personally. Where is this coming from, all of a sudden?

------
x1798DE
Jeez, if you're going to be a vigilante hacker, I feel like a much, much
better use of your time would be taking over and breaking unsecured IoT
devices.

